# Fight diseases on your phone



## swhite4784 (Thursday at 3:35 PM)

Help COVID-19 and cancer research with DreamLab | Vodafone
					

Join a connected UK to take the fight to COVID-19 and cancer while you sleep - on our free, secure app.



					www.vodafone.co.uk
				




Works with iOS and android


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Thursday at 3:41 PM)

I believe Folding@Home does COVID-related research as well, and can make use of much more powerful computers. @phill can confirm. 

Not knocking the OP, just that there are more ways to help as well.


----------

